# Skeen 29" erste Bilder



## ChrisStahl (21. Mai 2014)

Das Skeen 29" Bodos schärfste Race- und CC- Waffe kommt im Herbst. 100mm Federweg, neueste Kinematik und ein ultraleichte,r aber extrem steifer Rahmen zeichnen dieses Superbike aus. Nachdem das 26"er Skeen schon den Titel "schnellstes Bike der Welt" im grossen Vergleich der bIKE erreichen konnte, punktete es in 6 Gesamttesten mit überragend, sensationell, super, Gesamttestsieger und Kaufempfehlungen. Da das Bessere des Guten Feind ist, arbeitet Bodo Probst seit 4 Jahren an dem Nachfolger. Die bisherigen Eindrücke unserer Teamfahrer: Sprachlosigkeit und pures Staunen!

Bericht:
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/...stival14-prototypen-und-erste-vorserienbikes/


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (28. Juni 2014)

Gefällt mir gut! Ist schon bekannt, wieviel das günstigste Modell kosten soll?


----------

